# Car Won't Start After Replacing Cam/Crank Shaft Position Sensors



## vanguard117 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I just got done replacing both the Cam and Crank Shaft position sensors on my 2003 Altima 2.5. Of course, took me awhile to get the Crank Sensor out but I was finally able to do so. Anyways, Put the new sensor in, made sure everything was back in place and good to go, but now the car won't start. Any ideas on what it could be? The wiring harness connected to the old sensor looked quite dirty with oil so I cleaned it. Should i go back and look at both sensors again? Thanks!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

vanguard117 said:


> Should i go back and look at both sensors again? Thanks!


You don't expect anybody here to do it for you, do you?
Do you have much of a choice otherwise?
Why did you change both sensors in the first place?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What was your reason for replacing the sensors? Were your new sensors OEM or aftermaket; if they were aftermaket, then it would be a good reason for the starting problem. Aftermarket sensors seem to have a good history of not last long and many have been found to be DOA.

You might consider putting back the old sensors to see if it fixes the starting problem.


----------



## vanguard117 (Jul 3, 2015)

jdg said:


> You don't expect anybody here to do it for you, do you?
> Do you have much of a choice otherwise?
> Why did you change both sensors in the first place?


Changed them because Oil in sensors. Rough idle. Engine sometimes stalls when idling, etc

Why would I expect someone to do it for me?


----------



## vanguard117 (Jul 3, 2015)

rogoman said:


> What was your reason for replacing the sensors? Were your new sensors OEM or aftermaket; if they were aftermaket, then it would be a good reason for the starting problem. Aftermarket sensors seem to have a good history of not last long and many have been found to be DOA.
> 
> You might consider putting back the old sensors to see if it fixes the starting problem.


Thanks for the reply. New sensors were OEM bought on Amazon. I replaced them because I was getting the rough idle and sometimes stalled at low speeds. I've done tons of research into this specific problem with '03 Altimas and I know there's a recall to replace cam/crank sensors but my car is not included. My car IS included in a recall to get an ECM reprogram but the dealership wouldn't do it because there was an airbag code and another code that had to do with the previously mentioned sensors (cant remember the specific code number right now) . Anyways, most people that had the same problem as me replaced cam/crank sensors and it fixed the problem most of the time. I just didn't know if there was something I did or did not do that's now causing it not to start.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

vanguard117 said:


> Why would I expect someone to do it for me?


Because you asked the question "should i go back and look at both sensors again?"

Well, in the time it took you to go back to the computer, fire it up, register, log in, and post a new thread, you could've went and looked at the sensors a few times yourself and quite possibly negated the whole issue.


----------



## vanguard117 (Jul 3, 2015)

jdg said:


> Because you asked the question "should i go back and look at both sensors again?"
> 
> Well, in the time it took you to go back to the computer, fire it up, register, log in, and post a new thread, you could've went and looked at the sensors a few times yourself and quite possibly negated the whole issue.




Maybe it's because I thought that before I spent another 45 minutes taking everything off, I should check and see if there was something else that I needed to do? Just looking for advice, No need for you to be a jerk about it or even reply. In the time you took to reply twice, you could have actually done something that contributed to society. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

vanguard117 said:


> Maybe it's because I thought that before I spent another 45 minutes taking everything off, I should check and see if there was something else that I needed to do? Just looking for advice, No need for you to be a jerk about it or even reply. In the time you took to reply twice, you could have actually done something that contributed to society. Thanks for the help!


I did...
Tried to keep you from wasting world wide bandwidth.

Didn't work.

Ok, you want some other things you can check...

Battery
Fuel tank level
Oil
Tire pressure
Belts
Plugs
Filters
Doors
Keys
Feet
Shoes
Brakes
Wipers
Seat position
Dome light


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

OK JDG, I think it's time to back off with the flaming. Let's leave the poor guy alone to solve his problem.

To vanguard:
If you can't find your problem with the new sensors, like I suggested, reinstall the old ones to see if one or both of the new ones are defective.


----------



## Kevhed2006 (7 mo ago)

jdg said:


> I did...
> Tried to keep you from wasting world wide bandwidth.
> 
> Didn't work.
> ...


You're just a douche


----------



## jbmsurfs (2 mo ago)

jdg said:


> I did...
> Tried to keep you from wasting world wide bandwidth.


Here you have it! Your quintessential, real life anti-social, awkwardly insecure, forum douche, flexing his thousand forum post voice to get his rocks off for absolutely no real life reason. If this were my forum I would have booted you before you even got started. Go get some help with that insecurity which has lead to your bullying issues.


----------

